# Do tortoises give off scent ...



## ditzyangeluk (May 28, 2014)

Strange question but .. do tortoises give off a scent that other animals can maybe pick up but we don't smell?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes they do

Turtle Dogs to the Rescue


----------



## doggyfather (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes indeed.
Turtles give off some weird ass scent


----------

